# Coleus Plant - Safe or Not



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

I found that it was dangerous if ingested by dogs and cats but right now after looking at care tips I found that the “essential oils” is what is dangerous and that it can be hazardous for a cat by just brushing against it. Does this apply to frogs too? Everything only mentions “toxic to dogs and cats” so I get the impression it’s similar to chocolate being toxic but at the same time people generally don’t care to mention any other animal but dog or cat so I can’t be sure.


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

After continued research I do not feel that this plant is safe. It is generally nontoxic but s hybrid contains a chemical that is irritating to humans.If it poses potential risk to animals and humans I would not risk it with frogs


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Coleus is kind of a trashy plant. You should get something cool instead like some aroids or species _Begonia_.


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

hydrophyte said:


> Coleus is kind of a trashy plant.


Hey, it's wonderful in outdoor containers! But yeah, I can't imagine coleus holding up well in a vivarium. They're meant to be big, bushy, and showy outdoors, and prefer a lot of sun. And they're fragile as heck.



PhylloBro said:


> It is generally nontoxic but s hybrid contains a chemical that is irritating to humans.If it poses potential risk to animals and humans I would not risk it with frogs


I've worked with coleus for the past 4 years and I've never heard of it being irritating to humans. I'm sure it's no good to eat, but even the greenhouse cats were never bothered by external contact.

Still, I'd pass on coleus in vivariums for sure, both for chemical safety and looks


----------

